# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Djegia Spontane

## ocean

Djegia Spontane - Vetvetishme

Trupi I njeriut papritmas mund te shpertheje ne flake. Ne tre shekujt e fundit, perafersishte 200 raste te fenomeneve te tilla jane pershkruar, por asnje shkenctare gjer me tani nuk ka arritur te shpjegoje perfundimishte se si ndodhe kjo. Interpretimet nga parashkencat perfshijne denimi hyjnore, reakcion zingjiresh atomik, dhe procese te panjohura te kemikaleve. C’fare lloj energjie eshte liruar qe mund te shkaktoje nje djegje spontane?

*Karakteristikat e vet-djegjes spontane*

80% te vikimave jane femraShumica e viktimave kane mbipeshe dhe jane alkoolik te rendeGati te gjitha viktimat jane vetem dhe shpesh njihen te jene alkoolik te rendeTrupat jane te djegur gati teresishte, por jo dhoma ne te cilet ata jane gjendurTrupat zakonisht jane te djegur, por jo koka dhe/ose gjymtyret; dhe teshat zakonisht mbesin te padjegura.Lloj vaji me ngjyre te verdhe dhe nje ere te piste e rrethon viktimen.

Individed qe ne menyre spontane digjen gjer ne vdekje pa ndonje shkak te dukshem, eshte njeri nga fenomenet me misterioze qe ekzistojne sot ne bote.

Nje specialist I famshem ne kete lami, Larry Arnold nga Anglia, I kishte identifikuar dokumentet raportuese me te hershme te djegjes spontane, qe datojne qe nga viti 1671. Ndodhi ne Paris. Nje pijanec I njohur ishte komplet I konsumuar nga zjarri perveq majet e gishtave dhe kokes. Edhe pse kishte qene I shtrire ne nje shtrat nga kashta ne ate kohe, *vet kashten nuk e kishte kapur zjarri.* Qe nga atehere, policet qe hulumtuan raste te ngjashme I kishin shpjeguar se fenomeni rezulton nga ndezja e gazrave te prodhuara nga alkoholi. Ky shpjegim nuk eshte me I vlefshem. 

Pyetja qe me se shpeshti paraqitet eshte: * “Si eshte e mundur qe nje person te konsumohet teresisht nga flaka pa i dhen flake rrethit ku gjindet?”*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Se kisha degjuar ndonjehere kete gje, po me cudit vertet!!!!

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt eshte fenomen shume i frikshem. Ne anglisht quhet *Spontaneous Human Combustion* ose SHC, por nganjehere ngaterrohet me Spontaneous  combustion qe ska lidhje me fenomenin e pare. Shume nga rastet kur kane ndodhur sic pershkruhet dhe ne shkrimin e pare ka patur gjithmone nje burim ndezes dhe ushqyes si ne rastin e te alkolizuareve apo atyre qe kane patur veshjet e ndotura me materiale te ndezshme. Ndersa rastet me te frikshme dhe me te pashpjegueshme jane ato ku mungojne teresisht elementet ndezes dhe ushqyes te zjarrit. Fatmiresisht kjo eshte nje perqindje fare e paperfillshme. Si shkak ende nuk eshte kuptuar mire dhe mungon shpjegimi shkencor por ka nje teori qe shkaktohet si rezultat i nje shkendije elektrike.

Ja nje video ilustruese

----------


## sam1r

A ka raste kur eshte par nga afer dikush qe merr flak papritmas ashtu? :i ngrysur: ..Apo ndonje rast te filmuar???

----------


## amenti

Southpark e ka ni epizodë sa i përket kësaj ngjarje, spontaneous combustion, sezoni i tretë, epizoda e 33-të. 



> Si eshte e mundur qe nje person te konsumohet teresisht nga flaka pa i dhen flake rrethit ku gjindet?”


Flaming drinks, nojkush?

----------


## sam1r

C'eshte me interesantja, shkenctaret thon se per tu djegur trupi teresisht(si ne rastet e evidentuara te SHC-s), duhet temperatur e larte rreth 2500 grade, dhe rreth 3 ore kohe per tu djegur e bere hi trupi teresisht...Ndersa ne keto raste e tere kjo kryhet per disa minuta :i ngrysur: .

Trupi i njeriut ka yndyrna..ne mas te mjaftueshme, dhe ne e dim se ajo eshte lend e ndez'shme..qka nqs ne kushte te caktuara ajo thjesht...merr flak???????

----------


## Darius

> A ka raste kur eshte par nga afer dikush qe merr flak papritmas ashtu?..Apo ndonje rast te filmuar???


Nuk e di per filmim po deshmitare te ketij fenomeni ka patur, madje dhe te dokumentuar. Sme kujtohen me detaje, as emra e vende por nder vite kam lexuar per raste te tilla ku njerezit jane bere deshmitare, madje ka patur nga ata qe nuk e kane marre dot me veten menderisht mbas asaj qe kane pare.

----------


## xfiles

Po si shpjegohet gjendja e paprekur e rrobave dhe sendeve perreth trupit? Kjo eshte ajo qe me habiti me shume. Kisha degjuar per kete fenomen por nuk isha ne dijeni se paska edhe raste ku trupi digjet por rrobat rrine te paprekura.

----------


## bayern

80% e viktimave jane femra. Tregon sa te egra jane grate se digjen permrena.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Dua te avancoj nje hipoteze,
a eshte e mundur se keta njerez, per me teper qe qenkan 80% femra,
te jene ne fakt gjysem njerez dhe gjysem reptilian, nga ata multidimensionalet.
Nuk mund te them dot arsyen, por a eshte marre ne konsiderate kjo lloj mundesie?

Kjo mund te shpjegonte dekompozimin spontan pa prekur rrobat, sikur te ishte jo zjarr por pasoje e paqendrueshmerise radioaktive te trupit.
Jam mese i bindur se reptilianet apo "demonet" si i thone shume kultura kane shume lidhje me radioaktivitetin.

Sa mund te qendroje kjo teori?

----------


## sam1r

> Dua te avancoj nje hipoteze,
> a eshte e mundur se keta njerez, per me teper qe qenkan 80% femra,
> te jene ne fakt gjysem njerez dhe gjysem reptilian, nga ata multidimensionalet.
> Nuk mund te them dot arsyen, por a eshte marre ne konsiderate kjo lloj mundesie?


Qfar e lidh perqindjen e femrave me multidimensionalet?? Dhe a paskan ndryshime anatomike keta "gjysme-njerez dhe gjysme-reptilian" nga te tjeret??

----------


## xfiles

> Qfar e lidh perqindjen e femrave me multidimensionalet?? Dhe a paskan ndryshime anatomike keta "gjysme-njerez dhe gjysme-reptilian" nga te tjeret??


nuk mund te jap detaje.

----------


## G.D

Nje nder hipotezat ishte kombinacioni kimik me pasoje shperthyese ne sistemin dizhestiv.
Kjo ceshtja e te mos djegures se rrobave me duket ca e pabesueshme. Ne mos te djegura komplet me bloze patjeter qe mund te jene.

----------


## Lord

Boh! c´kohe pritum :buzeqeshje: 

Ka naj rast qe kan tradhetu burrin kto femrat apo kan bo naj problem edhe kan hy borgj ke zoti ? lol

----------


## sam1r

> Nje nder hipotezat ishte kombinacioni kimik me pasoje shperthyese ne sistemin dizhestiv.
> Kjo ceshtja e te mos djegures se rrobave me duket ca e pabesueshme. Ne mos te djegura komplet me bloze patjeter qe mund te jene.


Ne rregull, po pse nuk na spjegon me teper per kte hipotezen?! Dhe ajo qe me intereson me teper eshte perse femrat jan me te prekura nga ky fenomen :i ngrysur: ?! Nese thua shperthim i mbrendshem, ateher kjo behet e pabesueshme per mua, sepse prap nuk e shpjegon djegien e shpejt, dhe pa lene gjurm zjarri ne pjesen me te madhe te orendive apo gjerave tjera qe e rrethojn!!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Fenomeni sic e shpjegoi Darius ne fakt eksziston. Une personalisht i besoj "oksidimit" per sa kohe oksigjen ka me bollek ne atmosfere. Sic tha Darius si ndezes mund te sherbeje ngarkesa elektrostatike, celularet apo gjera te tjera qe ne moment nuk te shkon mendja.
Kusuri pastaj eshte thjesht ceshtje "permbushje kushtesh"... faktoret mund te jene te panumert por surrealizmi i ngjarjes e shperndan vemendjen nga kerkimi i faktoreve reale dhe e perqendron te misteri, okultja etj...
Sa per keta qe digjen pa u djegur rrobat.... LoL dihet qe mitet kane ekzistuar dhe do te ekzistojne... do jete ajo qe thote xfiles... apo ndonje rreze aliene... ndonje eksperiment i ri i Magnetos se X-men a ku di une..

----------


## G.D

> Ne rregull, po pse nuk na spjegon me teper per kte hipotezen?! Dhe ajo qe me intereson me teper eshte perse femrat jan me te prekura nga ky fenomen?! Nese thua shperthim i mbrendshem, ateher kjo behet e pabesueshme per mua, sepse prap nuk e shpjegon djegien e shpejt, dhe pa lene gjurm zjarri ne pjesen me te madhe te orendive apo gjerave tjera qe e rrethojn!!


Kjo mbetet hipoteze dhe jo me teper qe te kem mundesi te them dicka me teper. Problemi eshte se ngjarje te tilla ndodhin mjaft rralle dhe jane tashme te hershme si fenomene dhe as shkenca moderne nuk ka pasur fatin e eksperimentimit ne keta trupa.
Shpejtesia e djegies nuk paraqitet me problem ne kete hipoteze sepse reaksionet eksplozive gjithnje jane te shpejta dhe po aq shpejte sa fillojne po aq shpejte edhe perfundojne. Edhe mua me habisin rastet e mosdjegies se kashtes apo te rrobave ne disa raste. Mbase mund te kete lidhje me ndonje presion negativ te trupit tone karshi ambientit te jashtem.

----------


## Dorontina

> 80% e viktimave jane femra. Tregon sa te egra jane grate se digjen permrena.


mes me kon te nxeta nuk ishin aq interesante sa me humb burri koken .... :syte zemra:

----------


## J@mes

Ne fakt ky fenomen edhe pse shume i rralle ka nje shtrirje te gjere ne bote te rasteve te identifikuara.

Me 5 dhjetor 1966, ne Coudesport, Pennsylvania u gjeten mbetjet e karbonizuara te doktor  John Bentley.
Sipas ekspertizes viktima kishte vdekur per shkak te flakeve(zjarrit), qe kishin perpire papritmas trupin e tij pa ndonje shkak te dukshem fillestar apo stimulues te jashtem. Trupi i tij, papritmas ishte vetendezur.
Ky eshte njeri nga rastet me te bujshme qe hyn ne kazuistiken e "vetedjegies njerezore".
Pra, pa ndonje shkak te jashtem trupi i njeriut merr zjarr dhe konsumohet.
Ajo qe vihet re ne te tilla raste eshte fakti se flaket perpijne vetem trupin e viktimes, jo objektet perreth tij.

Ajo qe perben interes per t'u thene eshte se, nuk ekzistojne prova identifikuese te nje rasti SHC-je perveç faktorit hi: eshte provuar se as furrat e krematorit nuk arrijne te shnderrojne plotesisht ne hi kufomat e gjithsesi hiri i perftuar rezulton te kete ngjyre ne gri, ndersa ne rastet e marra per studim nga grupet shkencore te vendeve te ndryshme, hiri i gjetur rezultonte ngjyre te bardhe (fakt ky qe verteton vetedjegie ne temperatura mbi 900*C, temperature kjo standarte per furren e krematorit).
Ne ambjentet shkencore hidhen hipoteza se SHC-ja mund te shpjegohet me te ashtuquajturen "efekti fitil": nje njeri i veshur me disa shtresa rrobash qe do te funksionojne si fitil duke sherbyer keshtu si stimulator ne djegien e yndyres trupore.
Gjithsesi eshte po aq e vertete qe jo ne te gjitha rastet vertetohet efekti fitil.
Nje faktor tjeter turbullues eshte se ne provat e grumbulluara del se zjarri e ka origjinen ne brendesi te trupit te njeriut.
Nje teori tjeter e cila per ekspertet ngjan si nder me te besueshmet eshte ajo e "shperthimit te qelizave". Gjithçka e ka pikenisjen nga mitokondrite prezente ne çdo qelize te cilat kane si detyre te prodhojne energji per te gjithe trupin. 
Nese ne rastet e nje anomalie do te prodhohej nje mase eksesive energjie, oksigjeni dhe hidrogjeni do te shperthente. Ne fakt kjo vertetohet duke pasur parasysh se keto dy elemente perzihen ne reaktoret e Space Shuttle per te kryer nisjen.
Ne çdo rast, eksplozioni i ketyre elementeve do te prodhonte nje reaksion zinxhir midis qelizave gje e cila do te shnderronte trupin e viktimes ne hi nga nje flake me ngjyre blu.

----------


## J@mes

Mund te shikoni nje dokumentar mbi fenomenin e vetediegjes spontane te realizuar nga Discovery Channel i cili eshte hedhur ne youtube i ndare ne 5 pjese. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxGfg...-human-combust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7KUU...-human-combust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dm0e...-human-combust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Uro...-human-combust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx8Jn...-human-combust

----------

